# Shower Burstner Elegance 821



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

how long does the shower run before hot water runs out , :?: :?


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Can't ans your question accurately but your fresh tank is probably the same as mine approx 100 litres & we have not run out with 2 of us using once each.
If you are concerned you can buy a trigger shower head which would certainly help with conservation.
GC.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Sorry. 
Welcome to the funny farm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GC.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

whats a trigger head i dont want to shoot anyone :? thank you for the welcome to your farm :lol: .


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We manage without a trigger-head quite easily - just turn on, wet yourself all over, turn off. Shampoo and soap all over, rinse off, turn off again. Repeat if necessary.

You don't use much water this way.

Denise & Joe


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You will need to check the capacity of your boiler or tank, but I think I am right in saying you can expect around 12 litres of pure hot water but then cold is mixed with that to make it bearable. We found that if we left the water heater on as one showered there was enough for the other to shower right afterwards. Of course how you shower is important, you must be economical with the hot water to get two showers from one boiler full, Alan.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi & welcome

We can get 2 showers from ours, providing we dont have it too hot as this uses the hot up faster. If you leave the heater on 2 it only takes about 15 minutes to heat up again, even quicker when on gas.

Where about in Hants are you? I saw an 821 on the M27 yesterday lunch time - was it you?

Andy


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Andy

We are in Eastleigh. But it wasn,t us on the M27 yesterday, we don,t pick our unit up until 1st March

Ed and Sandie


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi are you getting the new 2010 model? Thats what i am going to buy to go fulltiming. Vince


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

its 2009 model but being reg 2010 and cant wait to pick it up,when are you picking yours up .


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive not ordered mine yet im meeting Sonesta at Vanbitz and going to Chelsdons and Vanbitz to have a chat. I will probally go for a 821 but want to compare with a 810. Is yours with the Bog Oak(darker) furniture? And which dealer did you buy from? Im in Verwood and drive past you often,i would love to see your elegance its a shame Sonesta and you wont be at Vanbitz at the same time. I hope you have a great time in your MH and take care. Vince


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

sonesta i think are at vanbitz on the 3rd we are down there on the 4th so we just miss each other, our van has the lighter wood with the dark wood strip ithink the darker wood only came out with the new 2010 model,ours is 2009 model with the floor standing model oven as i am not very tall i did not want my cooker to high up,saying that both vans are very nice so which ever one you go for i am sure you will be very pleased with, sandie and ed


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Im going for the 2010 model,as i will be fulltiming i prefer the darker furniture. Which dealer did you buy from and what extras are you having done at Vanbitz?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sandie & Ed,

I must confess I was a little concerned about the high up oven myself, as I too am only 5 ft but as I use a remoska oven, I decided that I could cope but I know exactly what you are saying and it is not the perfect set up by any means. My main disappointment is not having a place for a small microwave and I am trying desperately to discover a sensible solution. I did think about carrying one in the garage but somehow that doesn't feel right and my husband isn't too struck on that idea. However, I have seen a lightweight and small portable microwave advertised that might do the job, it's called a Wavebox and I am keen to find out a little bit more about it. If anyone has one of these gadgets or knows much about them I would be interested to hear their opinions. http://www.thewavebox.co.uk/power.cfm

Sue


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

You small people theres a reason you are small. They DONT put dynamite in BIG boxes! Ps its a complement.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Vincent - you know how to charm we ladies don't you? 

Sue


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

In my young free and single days i used to be called JACKO from the tv programme BRUSHSTROKES. Now im single but not so young im praticing and it seems ive not lost it LOL. :evil2:


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

hi sue i cant remember where the cooker was in your van,is there no room on the work top for a small microwave. our microwave is going in the cupboard above the fridge even there i am still a bit concerned about how high up its going to be ,i am a little bit taller at 5ft 3in.we have had a small van on loan from our dealer because our autotrail went in px, but in the van they loaned us we had no cooker only a grill so we had our microwave on the work top it took up a lot of room but may be with a bigger work top it may be ok. i have found that we seem to have had a bit more cupboard space in our arapaho ( i think) cant wait to get things in cupboards to find out you are proberly feeling the same as me over excited anyway not long now . sandie


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

hi vince we are haveing cat 1 alarm and tracker fitted and time is going so slow, i hope your day went smoothly, it wont be long now before your on the road in a burstner then good luck with your search, sandie


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

*burstner*

Thank you for your kind coments they are moved out now and today has been very hard. Good luck with your MH and remember Sandie what i said about dynamite! Ps im going for the full-monty at Vanbitz.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

go for it and good luck with your future plans


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Sue

Slightly Off Topic but may help others

I think your over cooker/sink cupboards will be the same depth as ours and the cheapo Argos Cookworks (£35 ish) unit fits just nice

Chris


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: burstner*



skydiver said:


> Thank you for your kind coments they are moved out now and today has been very hard. Good luck with your MH and remember Sandie what i said about dynamite! *Ps im going for the full-monty at Vanbitz*.


That should amuse Eddie and the staff :lol:


----------

